# Anyone still using ADC



## Bosco200 (Jan 2, 2017)

As the title says.  I've seen good post about them but they're about 2 years old.  Just wondering if people are still using them. Thanks.


----------



## DF (Jan 2, 2017)

From what I hear they are still good.


----------



## Bigwhite (Jan 2, 2017)

I've been ordeing every few months for years. Never an issue...


----------



## Bosco200 (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 2, 2017)

They're still good. I only ever use them for certain products.


----------



## Bosco200 (Jan 2, 2017)

Did you use the echeck for payment?  If so any problems?


----------



## Bigwhite (Jan 2, 2017)

Bosco200 said:


> Did you use the echeck for payment?  If so any problems?



Echeck. They have gotten very good about updates and tracking #'s


----------



## anewguy (Jan 3, 2017)

Yeah I used them probably 4 months ago and it turned out ok.


----------



## snake (Jan 3, 2017)

Adc 2g2!!!


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 4, 2017)

I've never had an issue.  I did order some of their cialis this last time and it doesn't seem to have much kick.    I'll stick to RC for that


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 23, 2017)

I was wondering about the strength of their tada.


----------



## dsa8864667 (Jan 23, 2017)

RC means research chemical.


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 23, 2017)

yeah, I had a brain fart and tried to edit before I looked too stupid.  Didn't work.  lol


----------

